
Gun Debate Yields Page One Editorial in The New York Times - Amorymeltzer
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/05/us/gun-debate-yields-page-1-editorial.html
======
DrScump
there is commentary on the editorial here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10682298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10682298)

